# Ti-dom or Ni-tom?



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi
I made a different thread last night so I apologist for duplicating to a certain extent but I was looking at it from the wrong perspective. I'm looking at INFJ, INTP and ISTP. I understand the differences between the cognitive functions but even if I'm quite sure of something, if I think about it for long enough it will become uncertain again. There are some who have also suggested I could be Ti-Pe, which I would like to look at.

My main question is, how would I be able to tell the difference between Ni-dom or Ti-dom? I'd then need to look at Ne and Se.

Thanks


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

@ukinfj - Excuse me while I take a somewhat unorthodox approach here. Take a look at this thread and the picture I posted... what do you see and or what is your reaction? Specifically, the interaction among myself and REEPER?

Edit: Also, title of thread Ni-tom? *twitches at error* o.0


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

antiant said:


> @ukinfj - Excuse me while I take a somewhat unorthodox approach here. Take a look at this thread and the picture I posted... what do you see and or what is your reaction? Specifically, the interaction among myself and REEPER?


What's the reaction to the picture? Not much. It seems to work on two levels, the cat is literally stalking in the photo so it could be read that the cat is snuck into the already existing photo to use as a window to stalk photos in the thread.....that's a bit confusing now I write it out but that's how I took it. It would never really occur to me to think about it, though, to be honest. It's just an internet photo along the same lines as many internet photos. It has a cat in it, like every photo on the internet *groans*  - sorry. I'm not really sure what either of you were talking about on the thread. I don't understand what the Ti-dom meant and I don't understand what you meant either. Sorry.



> Edit: Also, title of thread Ni-tom? *twitches at error* o.0


Sorry, I am brilliant at typos and not noticing them! It's great, because I work as a sub-editor.... :-/ ....


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

ukinfj said:


> What's the reaction to the picture? Not much. It seems to work on two levels, the cat is literally stalking in the photo so it could be read that the cat is snuck into the already existing photo to use as a window to stalk photos in the thread.....that's a bit confusing now I write it out but that's how I took it. It would never really occur to me to think about it, though, to be honest. It's just an internet photo along the same lines as many internet photos. It has a cat in it, like every photo on the internet *groans*  - sorry. I'm not really sure what either of you were talking about on the thread. I don't understand what the Ti-dom meant and I don't understand what you meant either. Sorry.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am brilliant at typos and not noticing them! It's great, because I work as a sub-editor.... :-/ ....


Did you laugh at the photo? Or were you trying to understand what was going on?


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

antiant said:


> Did you laugh at the photo? Or were you trying to understand what was going on?


Oh, I didn't laugh at the photo, no. I tried to decide what was going on. I more looked at the photo and thought - is there something I'm not getting here? I suppose.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

ukinfj said:


> Oh, I didn't laugh at the photo, no. I tried to decide what was going on. I more looked at the photo and thought - is there something I'm not getting here? I suppose.


Interesting. So, what makes you think you may or may not be Ti-dom? Also, same question for Ni-dom. How comfortable do you feel on the following forums: INTJ, INFJ, INTP, ISTP?


----------



## ukinfj (Apr 15, 2011)

antiant said:


> Interesting. So, what makes you think you may or may not be Ti-dom? Also, same question for Ni-dom. How comfortable do you feel on the following forums: INTJ, INFJ, INTP, ISTP?


Simply because it has been put to me. I don't want to be wrong, so I want to double check. 

As for comfort. I'm stupidly sensitive on internet forums, embarrassingly so. In real life things bother me less, you have a load of other information to go on, you're not just looking at people's words, so that mitigates any kind of bluntness or sarcasm because you know what context it's in. I feel a bit everywhere on a forum. You can't see how the conversation is going, you can't tell what the other is thinking, you have no way of taking the temperature of the exchange, if that makes any sense....I feel vulnerable speaking to people online because I feel like I don't know how it will be received. It's like blurting out words in a darkened room when you don't know who's in there. For that reason, speaking to SOME T-types (by no means all!) I can feel nervous. I prefer it in the INFJ forum because I feel less judged and I know people won't tell me I'm stupid or anything even if I write something stupid. That's not to say F-types are never harsh, sometimes they are, but this is really to do with how sensitive I am on the internet and it's got a lot to do with me getting stressed and anxious about things, so that means I'm sort of approaching all of this as "an unhealthy type" I think. I hope that made sense. Basically, I'm saying the INFJ forum but it's mostly just because I know I won't be ridiculed. I won't necessarily be ridiculed in other forums and I'm not saying T-types are harsh, they're not, it's more that I know the INFJs will 99 per cent of the time hold back or sugar coat, so I feel safer. I hope that didn't come off the wrong way. T-types aren't unfriendly, I just mean I worry sometimes they'll not take a *very* gently-gently approach.


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

antiant said:


> Did you laugh at the photo? Or were you trying to understand what was going on?


When I looked at the photo I got interested in the background. I wanted to know what was behind the walls. I didn't think it was particularly funny - although my Ne dominant friend did. But then, she's a cat person.


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

ukinfj said:


> Simply because it has been put to me. I don't want to be wrong, so I want to double check.
> 
> As for comfort. I'm stupidly sensitive on internet forums, embarrassingly so. In real life things bother me less, you have a load of other information to go on, you're not just looking at people's words, so that mitigates any kind of bluntness or sarcasm because you know what context it's in. I feel a bit everywhere on a forum. You can't see how the conversation is going, you can't tell what the other is thinking, you have no way of taking the temperature of the exchange, if that makes any sense....I feel vulnerable speaking to people online because I feel like I don't know how it will be received. It's like blurting out words in a darkened room when you don't know who's in there. For that reason, speaking to SOME T-types (by no means all!) I can feel nervous. I prefer it in the INFJ forum because I feel less judged and I know people won't tell me I'm stupid or anything even if I write something stupid. That's not to say F-types are never harsh, sometimes they are, but this is really to do with how sensitive I am on the internet and it's got a lot to do with me getting stressed and anxious about things, so that means I'm sort of approaching all of this as "an unhealthy type" I think. I hope that made sense. Basically, I'm saying the INFJ forum but it's mostly just because I know I won't be ridiculed. I won't necessarily be ridiculed in other forums and I'm not saying T-types are harsh, they're not, it's more that I know the INFJs will 99 per cent of the time hold back or sugar coat, so I feel safer. I hope that didn't come off the wrong way. T-types aren't unfriendly, I just mean I worry sometimes they'll not take a *very* gently-gently approach.


Personally, I think you are an INFJ. I've seen your posts around, here and there (especially the ones on Ni) and I could relate somewhat. I understood what you wrote completely, so there is no need to elaborate further. INFJs are really good at relating to people, I would think and assume that it would be slightly difficult for INFJs on the internet to "connect" naturally the way they do because all they have to go on is text. They can't see the body language, the tone and other factors that play into the whole role of the human dynamic. INTJs on the other hand would be more at home on the internet because they are more idea and concept based, so text will not be a problem here (as it is devoid of the human dynamic to a degree).


----------



## antiant (Jul 4, 2010)

Green Girl said:


> When I looked at the photo I got interested in the background. I wanted to know what was behind the walls. I didn't think it was particularly funny - although my Ne dominant friend did. But then, she's a cat person.


Yeah, some things look better in your head then when you are trying to communicate it to others. I basically saw the interaction as Ni versus Ti... the Ni dominant (myself) kind of saw an "opportunity" and posted a picture, then waited to see what would happen. The INTP didn't quite get it, thus his/her Ti came out rather strongly, trying to figure it all out and make sense of it, as you can tell by his/her comments. Also, it makes sense that your Ne friend laughed. The best way to test cognitive functions is to be unpredictable, it may seem like trolling (it is not though), but when you look at the bigger picture you're able to a see a lot more interaction. What is not spoken, gives clue to what is.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

given a puzzle/problem that requires an answer, how it's figured out would determine Ti- or Ni-dom. Ti would use principles and pure logic to figure it out. Ni is different. It's like being the object and looking at yourself/the object, but not seeing it/anything. You feel a sense of work being done, but only seeing the result. Ni isn't limited by what's possible, sometimes it does come up with things that are impossible, which is why another process is needed to "guide" it to the truth.


----------

